# Reward users who make threads about post ratings



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

With the influx of literal Redditors making accounts on Kiwi Farms, it seems inevitable that many of them will make threads complaining about internet stickers and/or their karma reaction score. I propose that users who create such threads be permanently branded with a special badge. Instead of "True & Honest Fan," it could say something like "Dumb Redditor" or "I LOVE ANAL." Such a system would (hopefully) discourage people from acting like stupid niggers when they see a little trash can underneath their stupid posts.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jul 7, 2020)

I agree fellow kiwier, but could you tone down the racism a little bit? I think we can do better than randomly calling people the n-word.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> I agree fellow kiwier, but could you tone down the racism a little bit? I think we can do better than randomly calling people the n-word.


No.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 7, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> I agree fellow kiwier, but could you tone down the racism a little bit? I think we can do better than randomly calling people the n-word.



Silence reddit Nigger


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> No.


----------



## drain (Jul 7, 2020)

what about ''verified spiderman''


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> what about ''verified spiderman''


They don't deserve to be associated with Spiderman.


----------



## drain (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> They don't deserve to be associated with Spiderman.



what about ''verified not spiderman''


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

I propose our good A&H only reddit refugee friend @crocodilian for a test run, and see how it works


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jul 7, 2020)

Rate my post informative or I will not respond to your bad faith straw man low IQ arguments.


----------



## Quoookie (Jul 7, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> I agree fellow kiwier, but could you tone down the racism a little bit? I think we can do better than randomly calling people the n-word.


Probably a worthless spic here...Lol j/k of course. Don't get mad.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Rate my post informative or I will not respond to your bad faith straw man low IQ arguments.


Truly the epitome of online discourse, i bow down to your superiority


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> View attachment 1434234


Fake and gay. I'd never use a MacBook.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Fake and gay. I'd never use a MacBook.



But MacBooks don't get viruses.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> But MacBooks don't get viruses.


Untrue, mine died of AIDS

maybe I shouldn’t have fucked it, in hindsight


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 7, 2020)

Give them an banner that says "I suck dicks on Reddit"


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Give them an banner that says "I suck dicks on Reddit"


That's already implied by "Dumb Redditor" though.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That's already implied by "Dumb Redditor" though.


But it's not universal across the site, unlike the autistic banners that our underfed mods have.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> But it's not universal across the site, unlike the autistic banners that our underfed mods have.


You say banner, I say badge.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You say banner, I say badge.


They both say "kick me" at the end of the day.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 7, 2020)

how about "Friend of Ellen"


----------



## Superman93 (Jul 7, 2020)

We already something like this. It was called the “Newfag” tag. Not sure why that feature was rescinded.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> We already something like this. It was called the “Newfag” tag. Not sure why that feature was rescinded.


#NotAllNewfags


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Jul 7, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> We already something like this. It was called the “Newfag” tag. Not sure why that feature was rescinded.


Because we're spergs and we can't have nice things.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jul 7, 2020)

Yotsubaaa said:


> Because we're spergs and we can't have nice things.





 this ones for word-filters  too close to the sun


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> View attachment 1434420 this ones for word-filters  too close to the sun


Get that dirty roody poo out of my thread.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 7, 2020)

Isn't "Dumb Redditor" a tautology?



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> how about "Friend of Ellen"



... this is quality.  It says everything one needs to know without being too blatant.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 9, 2020)

I'd almost welcome a real redditor than a sock account of an existing farmer pretending to be a redditor. Almost.


----------

